# Darwine and Freetype



## EpicMuffin (Dec 21, 2006)

I am trying to get darwine to work on my mac, but i get an error message involving freetype.  I tried using the instructions on this site http://forum.insanelymac.com/lofiversion/index.php/t18111.html but when I type what the thread tells me to i get this message:
GNU make (>= 3.79.1) or makepp (>= 1.19) is required to build FreeType2.
Please try
`GNUMAKE=<GNU make command name> ./configure'.
or >&2
`GNUMAKE="makepp --norc-substitution" ./configure'.
Could you help me out, I am really confused here and would like to get darwine to work
Thx


----------

